# Portable Bluetooth Spkr in Car



## dado5 (Sep 19, 2012)

For numerous reasons which I wont bore you with.....I cant play spotify premium on my mobile thru the car radio. 

So am thinking of getting a portable spkr for the car which I'll obviously use at home. Any recommendations and anything of use under £50? Cheers all


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A speaker moving about in a car will never be good.

What about something like this?

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...6&pm=1&ds=0&t=1508485409000&ver=0&cspheader=1


----------



## dado5 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks....and Ive been looking at these also. That one only plays wma and mp3 files and I'm pretty sure spotify 'files' are not in these formats...but thankyou very much for trying to help. I'll look in more depth at these units perhaps. Cheers


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a Bose Mini which is really awesome for such a tiny thing but not really in budget and before that I had a Sony which was terrible. We also picked up a bargain basement one for the kids to use which was twenty quid a couple of years ago and it sounded great, so there really is no telling. Best bet is to look at reviews on Amazon, sometimes you do get a lot more than you pay for where some of the branded items fall short.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Jam classic Via Bluetooth?


----------

